# Putin opens Russia's largest air show MAKS 2007



## v2 (Aug 21, 2007)

Russia demonstrates its growing military muscle and to try to boost the country's sagging civilian plane-making sector at the country’s largest post-Soviet air show.
The six-day exhibition will showcase the enhanced MiG and Sukhoi fighter jets and the new S-400 missile defense system, part of massive spending bolstered by Russia's oil and gas revenues.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 21, 2007)

Is that Putin in the glasses?


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks like the russians have big plans for the future....


----------



## v2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Konigstiger205 said:


> Looks like the russians have big plans for the future....



We too...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 22, 2007)

huh???
Are the russians still commies ???


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 22, 2007)

After so many years the spirit still lives on....my country has a democratic government since 1989 and we are free but there are still many who are missing the "golden age"....but most of them are old and as soon as the generations who have been trough it will die communism will take its place in history where it belongs.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2007)

Konigstiger205 said:


> ......communism will take its place in history where it belongs.




I'll drink to that ! Well said, my friend.

Charles


----------



## v2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Konigstiger205 said:


> After so many years the spirit still lives on....my country has a democratic government since 1989 and we are free but there are still many who are missing the "golden age"....but most of them are old and as soon as the generations who have been trough it will die communism will take its place in history where it belongs.



You are right Konig... communism has gone... but Putin and his friends from KGB still lives.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 22, 2007)

Putin wants attention....and probably is up to no good!

Any world leader who shakes Putin's hand better count his fingers.

TO


----------



## v2 (Aug 22, 2007)

ToughOmbre said:


> Putin wants attention....and probably is up to no good!
> 
> Any world leader who shakes Putin's hand better count his fingers.
> 
> TO



it's true.


----------



## v2 (Aug 22, 2007)

more pics:
ÌÀÊÑ-2005. Ìóçûêà íåáà (Ôîòî) - Ïðàâäà.Ðó


----------



## v2 (Aug 23, 2007)

ÌÀÊÑ.sukhoi.ru


----------

